
Irrelevant things - lvh
http://tonsky.me/blog/irrelevant-things/
======
oley
As someone who has spent the last 3 days resolving dependencies, I found your
article especially interesting. I was building scripts that would allow the
team of developers to transition to a different OS with minimal time and
effort. It sounds just like a "dependency management engineer" job, I guess :)
But I certainly wouldn't write off this time as wasted — learned a big chunk
of info that would allow me to feel more confident and independent on this new
platform. Quite a bonus!

As for the code simplicity, I think your approach is very mature and solid.
Like a joke has it: expert developer says "this doesn't work, let me remove
something"; novice developer says "this doesn't work, let me add something".

Cheers, oley

------
lmm
It's worth spending time to automate things. But this can look like the same
overhead you were automating away. I've worked without an ORM, and I found it
just meant I wasted my time implementing an ORM in my application code.

Small codebases are valuable. Delete code ruthlessly, and avoid languages that
make you repeat yourself. But eschewing tools or libraries is the opposite of
this.

